# AMD "Richland" Desktop APU Lineup Detailed



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2013)

AMD's A-series "Trinity" line of APUs may have helped make the APU outsell CPUs in 2013, but it won't be long before they're replaced by the new "Richland" A-series APUs for desktops and mainstream notebooks. "Richland" is a tweaked version of "Trinity" which sees AMD stick to the 32 nm process, and retain the "Piledriver" CPU micro-architecture, but increase CPU clock speeds, add a faster DDR3-2133 MHz dual-channel IMC, and integrate a Radeon HD 8000 series Graphics CoreNext iGPU into the silicon. Desktop APU models will take up with A##-6000 series numbering scheme.

The series will be led by AMD A10-6800K, which features every component on the "Richland" silicon unlocked, which includes two "Piledriver" CPU modules amounting to four x86-64 cores, and all stream processors on the iGPU unlocked, with the highest CPU and iGPU clock speeds enabled in the lineup. The iGPU model for this chip is Radeon HD 8670D. The A10-6800K features unlocked multipliers, making overclocking a breeze. Trailing it is the A10-6700, which features all physical components unlocked, but with slightly lower clock speeds, and locked BClk multipler. It features the same iGPU as its bigger sibling, the HD 8670D.



The AMD A8-6000 series consists of the A8-6600K and A8-6500, both of which feature four CPU cores, but slightly toned down iGPU cores, labeled Radeon HD 8570D. The A8-6600K features unlocked BClk multiplier. The next APU in the lineup is the A6-6400K, which is dual-core, features a further scaled down iGPU, bearing the model number Radeon HD 8470D, and unlocked BClk multiplier. Lastly, there's the A4-6300, an entry-level dual-core APU with Radeon HD 8370D graphics. All models with -K extension feature rated TDP of 100W, others 65W. 

Moving on to the platform itself, it's known that "Richland" APUs will be built in the same packages as "Trinity," and as such existing A55, A75, and A85X chipset-based motherboards should be able to run them with BIOS updates, yet AMD plans to launch a trio of new FCH chipsets. Leading the pack is the A88X (eight SATA 6 Gb/s ports), followed by A78 (six SATA 6 Gb/s ports), and A68 (probably four SATA 6 Gb/s ports, entry-level).

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Melvis (Jan 24, 2013)

Im wondering how much of an increase in performance these will be over Trinity as there basically the same but higher clock speeds and the GPU will be the same?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 24, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Im wondering how much of an increase in performance these will be over Trinity as there basically the same but higher clock speeds and the GPU will be the same?



GPU will be better, along with slight increase in clockspeed and most likely better power consumption.


----------



## Rebel333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Im wondering how much of an increase in performance these will be over Trinity as there basically the same but higher clock speeds and the GPU will be the same?



APUs speeds are lay on System Memory speed, with DDR3-2133 I expect significant boost over Trinity's DDR3-1866MHz.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 24, 2013)

So we have rebadged CPUs with rebadged iGPUs and rebadged chipsets. With innovation like this it's no wonder AMD is the top CPU manufactOH WAIT.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 24, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> So we have rebadged CPUs with rebadged iGPUs and rebadged chipsets. With innovation like this it's no wonder AMD is the top CPU manufactOH WAIT.



I'm going to save saying that until we see some benchmarks. I would love to see an APU consume less power and run a little faster though and we all know that the only reason the IMC is now up to 2133Mhz is because of the iGPU.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2013)

Hopefully x86 performance will be improved to were Richland can match or better the Core i3's.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 24, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> So we have rebadged CPUs with rebadged iGPUs and rebadged chipsets. With innovation like this it's no wonder AMD is the top CPU manufactOH WAIT.



Trinity wasn't GCN, and Intel changes naming with die shrink so I am not sure where you are going here. CPU has higher clockspeeds too, so that warrants new names.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 24, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> So we have rebadged CPUs *with rebadged iGPUs* and rebadged chipsets. With innovation like this it's no wonder AMD is the top CPU manufactOH WAIT.



Apparently someone can't RTFA.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2013)

Again, what's new with Richland: 
Higher CPU and GPU clock speeds
Higher optimal memory speed (DDR3-2133 MHz)
GPU gets GCN architecture
I've been trying to ask around if the reason for a new chipset lineup has anything to do with PCIe, and if Richland features PCIe 3.0. Nobody knows.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 24, 2013)

btarunr said:


> I've been trying to ask around if the reason for a new chipset lineup has anything to do with PCIe, and if Richland features PCIe 3.0. Nobody knows.



Unlikely given the target audience.


----------



## NC37 (Jan 24, 2013)

Trinity was promising but it was just nerfed too much. Knowing the limitations with the Bulldozer design AMD should have taken that into account for Trinity. 

Intel is gonna catch up at this rate.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Unlikely given the target audience.



PCIe 3.0 is good PR.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jan 24, 2013)

I wonder what kind of graphics performance these puppies will have


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Specs needed is: same clocks, piledrivers full cache, 8770 IGP, 125W of under.


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 24, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> So we have rebadged CPUs with rebadged iGPUs and rebadged chipsets. With innovation like this it's no wonder AMD is the top CPU manufactOH WAIT.



But when Intel does the same thing its the 2nd coming of Christ


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2013)

They showed these running a full 1080P tablet gaming without issues. So the thing is, its going to dominate the market when you don't need a second GPU to play games on in a netbook, or tablets that are actually capable of all the cool shit we have been sold on, and even thinner and smaller PCs.


----------



## NeoXF (Jan 24, 2013)

My expectations... 11500+ marks in 3DMark06, 9000+ in Vantage Performance and 2000+ in 11 Performance... as well as all games from up to 2009 playable on 1920x1080 maxed out, no anti-aliasing at 35FPS+. All under stock clocks (& the recommended 2133MHz Dual Channel RAM).

As well as Dual Graphics (CF) between A10 Richlands and Radeon HD 7750.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 24, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Again, what's new with Richland:
> Higher CPU and GPU clock speeds
> Higher optimal memory speed (DDR3-2133 MHz)
> GPU gets GCN architecture
> I've been trying to ask around if the reason for a new chipset lineup has anything to do with PCIe, and if Richland features PCIe 3.0. Nobody knows.



The CPU portion is the same cores and same performance per core. The GPU gets a slight upgrade from 7660D to 8000 series.......


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 24, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> As well as Dual Graphics (CF) between A10 Richlands and Radeon HD 7750.



That would be godly. I'm drooling already


----------



## NeoXF (Jan 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> That would be godly. I'm drooling already http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b72/izarate/misc/j_baba.gif



I'm already seeing it!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7750_Low_Profile/




Still, I want more info on the A68/A78/A88X chipsets, hope they provide better support for speedier RAM, as I've heard people buying 2400MHz kits and finding out they can only run them sub-spec.

Looking forward to building such a system for a teen buddy of mine who's single mother is pretty strapped for cash, with the proper gear... good mobo/chipset, fastest cheap RAM I can find (like the Kingston HyperX Predator 2400CL11 2x4GB kit and a CM Hyper 212 EVO... will make a pretty nice rig... I really don't want go the Intel path.


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 24, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> The CPU portion is the same cores and same performance per core. The GPU gets a slight upgrade from 7660D to 8000 series.......



I don't think you understood what people look for. Most people don't use their laptops for anything besides web browsing, light games, microsoft office suite, etc... The other heavy processing is very rarely or never. I very rarely ever encode videos as I stream. I am sure that most people would prefer streaming hence neflix and hulu is so popular(and now amazon prime). Yes, it's great having a better CPU but I don't want to pay more for a better CPU when the current works just fine. For me and most budget minded people, that makes up the vast majority of laptop purchasers, I would rather have an average CPU with a good integrated GPU that i don't have to pay more than $20 extra for. If I wanted to game at ultra settings, I would go for desktops. So a reasonable $500 laptop with 4 Pile Driver cores will do just fine as long as it has decent graphics I can play a few light games when i'm waiting at the airport or on a train. 

I bought the Y580 because it is an excellent gaming laptop for just $800. However, I ended up rarely using it besides email, web browsing and word/excel work, light games when I'm on a long wait. Real gaming is just better on desktops and much cheaper. Laptops are better for work and entertainment than real gaming. My 660gtxm in the Y580 is just a waste now that I look back. What's most important on a laptop for me and I would imagine most people would want is battery life, good graphics acceleration to play some light games and certain web pages, portability, ssd and a decent screen. 

If AMD can make a laptop about $500-600 with 32GB ssd cache, enough graphics to play some fun titles at medium, a screen better than 768p, battery life rated at least 6-8 hours, and thin/light enough to carry around. Then I will gladly give up my Lenovo for it even though the Y580 has and i7 and 660gtxm.


----------



## Jorge (Jan 24, 2013)

Apparently some folks here have a reading comprehension problem... or they are just haters.

Trinity has sold extremely well in both laptop and desktop because they are excellent APUs. Richland will be better if you understand the changes listed in the story. If you don't then when the reviews come out, maybe then you'll understand? The bottom line is Trinity has been a good performing and selling product and Richland will be also.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 24, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> So we have rebadged CPUs with rebadged iGPUs and rebadged chipsets. With innovation like this it's no wonder AMD is the top CPU manufactOH WAIT.



Oh yeah, because bringing a new GPU in with new architecture into the APU is definitely rebadging. Excellent Logic my friend.


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 24, 2013)

Jorge said:


> Apparently some folks here have a reading comprehension problem... or they are just haters.
> 
> Trinity has sold extremely well in both laptop and desktop because they are excellent APUs. Richland will be better if you understand the changes listed in the story. If you don't then when the reviews come out, maybe then you'll understand? The bottom line is Trinity has been a good performing and selling product and Richland will be also.



Agreed^^

We can also agree that people bought it because it was actually a good value. I don't think I've seen any sliver of marketing besides the 3 AMD display models next to 30 intel ones.


----------



## reverze (Jan 24, 2013)

while trinity gpu parts are called 7xxx series, they are actually 6xxx technology meaning upping them to 8xxx will increase performance quite substantially while lowering power.

Meanwhile we get higher clocks on the cpu with the same power usage and more performance cause of the 2133 memory controller.

So that looks good to me.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2013)

Steevo said:


> They showed these running a full 1080P tablet gaming without issues. So the thing is, its going to dominate the market when you don't need a second GPU to play games on in a netbook, or tablets that are actually capable of all the cool shit we have been sold on, and even thinner and smaller PCs.



I am waiting to update my netbook specifically for these APU's to drop. I have been watching the rumor mill for a while on them (since the A10-6800K came up almost 6-8 months ago). Finally something worthwhile to upgrade both the CPU and GPU version on my ancient netbook along with a freaking 1366x768 or higher LCD...


----------



## Eagleye (Jan 24, 2013)

Trinity had the capability of PCIE-3.0 but was never validated for time/cost/performance reasons It was said.


----------



## Cortex (Jan 24, 2013)

IGP still slower than 7750, Hybrid CFX slower than 8750.

Impressive, AMD you have fastest IGP world has ever seen, too bad it's glued to slow power hungry Pile of <beep> processor.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2013)

Cortex said:


> IGP still slower than 7750, Hybrid CFX slower than 8750.
> 
> Impressive, AMD you have fastest IGP world has ever seen, too bad it's glued to slow power hungry Pile of <beep> processor.



Depends on your application. Do you use CAD? Metro2033? heavy 3D multi tasking? Because all of those applications it performs better than its competition. Don't believe the hype a lot of reviewers have admitted they were wrong recommending the 3570K over the 8350.


----------



## jagd (Jan 25, 2013)

I LOLed ,i have an offer for you  ,you can be 2nd coming of Jesus .You only  need to have intel's marketing budget 



Konceptz said:


> But when Intel does the same thing its the 2nd coming of Christ


----------



## NeoXF (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm surprised no one is commenting on the supposed new chipsets as well... And why does AMD feel a need for them... I for one hope they bring better clocking for the CPU and RAM, it's gonna be a pity if most people couldn't even clock their RAM at Richland's default clocks. On the same note, why no new chipsets for AM3+...

Seeing as how faster iterations of L3-less Vishera CPUs (no arch improvements at all?) are possible so soon, I'd imagine FX series CPUs might get a refresh soon too...


----------



## Frick (Jan 26, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Depends on your application. Do you use CAD? Metro2033? heavy 3D multi tasking? Because all of those applications it performs better than its competition. Don't believe the hype a lot of reviewers have admitted they were wrong recommending the 3570K over the 8350.


Who have done that? Would be an interesting read.


----------



## ur6beersaway (Jan 27, 2013)

Was wondering what socket for richland (FM-3)? yawn


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cortex said:


> IGP still slower than 7750, Hybrid CFX slower than 8750.
> 
> Impressive, AMD you have fastest IGP world has ever seen, too bad it's glued to slow power hungry Pile of <beep> processor.



You mean AMD has the fastest APU the world has ever seen 



NeoXF said:


> Seeing as how faster iterations of L3-less Vishera CPUs (no arch improvements at all?) are possible so soon, I'd imagine FX series CPUs might get a refresh soon too...



I would love to see a small Piledriver tweak before moving to Steamroller.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd like to see some of these make their way into the 13.3" Ultrabook form factor laptops.  I'm annoyed that the only Ultrabook  out there currently that is even the slight bit capable of gaming is $1,300 and has to have a dedicated GT620M along with the iGPU which kills battery life.


----------



## NeoXF (Jan 28, 2013)

ur6beersaway said:


> Was wondering what socket for richland (FM-3)? yawn



Ugh...










newtekie1 said:


> I'd like to see some of these make their way into the 13.3" Ultrabook form factor laptops.  I'm annoyed that the only Ultrabook  out there currently that is even the slight bit capable of gaming is $1,300 and has to have a dedicated GT620M along with the iGPU which kills battery life.



AMD wrote in the fine-print of a press release that it's mobile quad-core 19W parts are capable of 1100 points in 3DMark11 Performance test. Models tested where (Trinity) A8-4555M with 780P points vs (Richland) A8-5545M with 1100P points, both 19W TDP.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 28, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Ultrabook form factor laptops



Doesn't Intel own the trademark of "Ultrabook" so don't they have a certain level of control over what devices can be called Ultrabooks?
I know what you're saying though, I would like to see APUs in a thinner form factor laptop.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 28, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Doesn't Intel own the trademark of "Ultrabook" so don't they have a certain level of control over what devices can be called Ultrabooks?
> I know what you're saying though, I would like to see APUs in a thinner form factor laptop.



AMD has Ultrathin(R)  http://www.amd.com/us/products/notebook/apu/ultrathin/pages/ultrathin.aspx


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Doesn't Intel own the trademark of "Ultrabook" so don't they have a certain level of control over what devices can be called Ultrabooks?
> I know what you're saying though, I would like to see APUs in a thinner form factor laptop.



That is why I said "Ultrabook form factor". Intel owns the name, but there is nothing stopping manufacturers from putting AMD hardware in laptops that meet the same form factor.  They just can't call them Ultrabooks.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jan 29, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Again, what's new with Richland:
> Higher CPU and GPU clock speeds
> Higher optimal memory speed (DDR3-2133 MHz)
> *GPU gets GCN architecture*
> .





Fourstaff said:


> Trinity wasn't GCN.



What's with all the GCN talk ? Afaia, Richland iGPU is a tweaked previous gen VLIW4


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> What's with all the GCN talk ? Afaia, Richland iGPU is a tweaked previous gen VLIW4



Nope, read the first post again, Richland has an actual upgraded GPU that uses GCN.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jan 30, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, read the first post again


Cant I just use some common sense and AMD's own literature from CES earlier this month?
Pick the odd one out...You'd think that if Richland was GCN, AMD wouldn't have made the distinction between GCN and "2nd Generation DirectX11 GPU"







newtekie1 said:


> Richland has an actual upgraded GPU that uses GCN.


You want to bet cash money on that ?


----------



## NeoXF (Jan 31, 2013)

Whatever the case may be, I'm willing to bet they will bring a great bang for the buck and give a good squeeze to Intel's lower end parts untill Steamroller/Kaveri comes.


Also, can someone remind me, are AMD module-based CPUs able to clock only one cores from inside that module? I remember so...


----------



## jagd (Feb 1, 2013)

Is this roadmap slide new or old ?


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 1, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> Also, can someone remind me, are AMD module-based CPUs able to clock only one cores from inside that module? I remember so...



That would defeat the purpose of having a module...


HumanSmoke said:


> Pick the odd one out...You'd think that if Richland was GCN, AMD wouldn't have made the distinction between GCN and "2nd Generation DirectX11 GPU"



Well considering Trinity is blank and everything else in the same time frame is saying "DX11 Capable GPU" not "2nd gen DX11 GPU," so it does imply that Richland might be getting something different. It might not be GCN, but it doesn't seem to be VLIW5 either.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 1, 2013)

jagd said:


> Is this roadmap slide new or old ?


If you’d care to read my post I think it will answer your question:


HumanSmoke said:


> Cant I just use some common sense and *AMD's own literature from CES **earlier this month?*


CES was held in Las Vegas three weeks ago (8-11 January)- although I do take your point. Being three weeks old probably means that AMD have a new roadmap/ powerpoint slide presentation in place by now.


Aquinus said:


> Well considering Trinity is blank and everything else in the same time frame is saying "DX11 Capable GPU" not "2nd gen DX11 GPU," so it does imply that Richland might be getting something different. It might not be GCN, but it doesn't seem to be VLIW5 either.


:shadedshu
I don’t remember saying that Richland is VLIW5…maybe because I didn’t. If you’d have actually read my post (#41) it says:


HumanSmoke said:


> What's with all the GCN talk ? Afaia, Richland iGPU is a tweaked previous gen VLIW4


1st gen DX11 GPU = VLIW5 = Cypress et al
2nd gen DX11 GPU= VLIW4 = Cayman et al


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 1, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> :shadedshu
> I don’t remember saying that Richland is VLIW5…maybe because I didn’t. If you’d have actually read my post (#41) it says:



Wow, maybe it's because I was reading what the image you posted was saying and not what you wrote. No need to get defensive about it. If DX11 gen 1 is VLIW4 then it would be a good guess that gen 2 is VLIW5. You don't need to say it for it to make sense... Get off your high horse and calm down. You've obviously getting way more worked up about this than anyone should. This thread will still be here after you take a couple deep breaths.

I also take "road maps" with a grain of salt. We really won't know until there are verified engineering samples of the CPU.

All in all, it might be GCN then again it might not. We don't know.

Let's wait and see!
I can think of a number of things to do between now and then.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 1, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> If DX11 gen 1 is VLIW4 then it would be a good guess that gen 2 is VLIW5.



Quoted for fail ... and it's old, old information.
http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=vliw5+vs+vliw4


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 1, 2013)

xorbe said:


> Quoted for fail ... and it's old, old information.
> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=vliw5+vs+vliw4



The only thing that is fail here is the results of that google search. I was talking about the image, not the instruction set itself. I'm not quite sure what you're trying to get at here. So instead of saying that what I said is "fail" lets start by saying why, otherwise you're just trolling.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 1, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Wow, maybe it's because I was reading what the image you posted was saying and not what you wrote. No need to get defensive about it...Get off your high horse and calm down...take a couple deep breaths.


Really? You managed to infer quite a bit didn't you. Pity it was off the mark. Aside from a tongue-in-cheek jab at the propensity that AMD has for PPS/timetable revisions, I don't see anything defensive or supercilious about my post. But if you're willing to ascribe motivation to myself, maybe I should return the favour...so, if anything you're the one getting defensive-You've just noted that you don't know what µarch Richland is...yet blast me for using an educated guess, and AMD's own literature.


Aquinus said:


> If DX11 gen 1 is VLIW4 then it would be a good guess that gen 2 is VLIW5. You don't need to say it for it to make sense


Actually, it should be the other way around  - and probably what xorbe was attempting to convey to you. VLIW5 predates VLIW4 in DX11 capable GPUs.
The VLIW5 HD 5870 (Cypress GPU) launched 23 Sept, 2009 was the first DX11 card. The VLIW4 HD 6970 (Cayman GPU) launched 15 Dec., 2010.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 2, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Really? You managed to infer quite a bit didn't you. Pity it was off the mark. Aside from a tongue-in-cheek jab at the propensity that AMD has for PPS/timetable revisions, I don't see anything defensive or supercilious about my post. But if you're willing to ascribe motivation to myself, maybe I should return the favour...so, if anything you're the one getting defensive-You've just noted that you don't know what µarch Richland is...yet blast me for using an educated guess, and AMD's own literature.
> 
> Actually, it should be the other way around  - and probably what xorbe was attempting to convey to you. VLIW5 predates VLIW4 in DX11 capable GPUs.
> The VLIW5 HD 5870 (Cypress GPU) launched 23 Sept, 2009 was the first DX11 card. The VLIW4 HD 6970 (Cayman GPU) launched 15 Dec., 2010.



You would be surprised at how much a ":shadedshu" changes the tone of a post. You're right, they came in the other order, which just adds to the ambiguity of what AMD means by first and second gen DX11 chips, but it does make VLIW4 likely. Either way, we'll have to wait and see. I'm blasting you for using "AMD literature" and making it sound like it's all true, but its a decent guess. I'm not saying your wrong. I'm just saying there is that possibility that you're wrong and we don't know enough to stem that fact.

You're right though. Didn't think about when VLIW4 and 5 were released, you got me on that one.


----------



## NeoXF (Feb 6, 2013)

So apparently desktop Richland APUs are comming out on the 19th of March, Notebook/ultraportable notebook Richland parts on the 7th of May. Kabini in late May, same for Temash it's led to be believed. Also supposedly new FX Piledriver CPUs in June as well.

This according to a news article on Softpedia, who's source is OBR-Hardware at least...

Sounds good to me, was hoping (and speculating) for a faster than June release of desktop Richland anyway. Kinda surprised that desktop parts are releasing first tho.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 12, 2013)

@Aquinus


> The new Richland A-Series APUs are best described as improved Trinity APUs. They're based on the same second-generation "Piledriver" compute cores that had their APU debut in Trinity, and *their GPU remains based on the AMD "Cayman" VLIW4 *(very long instruction word) architecture.
> 
> AMD's Graphics Core Next, which we heard so much about at the company's 2011 Fusion Summit, doesn't make its appearance in Richland..


[source]


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> @Aquinus
> 
> [source]



So you revived a thread that has been dead for how long to tell me something that was already discussed in this thread why again?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 12, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> So you revived a thread that has been dead for how long to tell me something that was already discussed in this thread why again?


Because your last post seemed to based around proof, or lack of - I thought it was pretty obvious really:


Aquinus said:


> I'm blasting you for using "AMD literature" and making it sound like it's all true, but its a decent guess. I'm not saying your wrong. I'm just saying there is that possibility that you're wrong and we don't know enough to stem that fact



So, seeing as how the proof (that seemed to be your point of contention) hasn't actually been presented in the thread, I am now supplying said proof...it also stems from "AMD literature".


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Because your last post seemed to based around proof, or lack of - I thought it was pretty obvious really:
> 
> 
> So, seeing as how the proof (that seemed to be your point of contention) hasn't actually been presented in the thread, I am now supplying said proof...it also stems from "AMD literature".



Seeing how I already admitted defeat, all you're doing is pissing me off.

The thread is over a month old. Look before you post next time and read the entire thread if you're going to do it at least.



Aquinus said:


> You're right though. Didn't think about when VLIW4 and 5 were released, you got me on that one.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2013)

Alright you two (HumanSmoke and Aquinus) - Agree to disagree and move along.


----------



## bigbrave (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm not sure why AMD released Richland as Kaveri will be released later this year.  Richland is a refresh of Trinity with better graphics (like they needed them), a little better clock performance and a little better power consumption.  Kaveri will be the true replacement for Trinity.  

For those of you who (who are Intel fanboys) need to understand, AMD's APUs are faster and much better than the i3s can dream of being.  In fact, I would take an A10 or A8 over a Core i7 anyday.   

Read this:  http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1838/1/ 

You all base your claims on WORTHLESS benchmarks.  I base everything on real world results.  

This is why in March of 2012 I took back an ASUS (Sandy Bridge) Core i5 and replaced it with an HP AMD A8 (Llano) 3520.  The AMD downloaded things much faster and the streaming video was much better.  The only down fall to this was giving up an ASUS for an HP. lol  Futher more, another example of AMD's real world results would be the link I posted.  AMD wins in real world results which is why I tell my customers to buy them over Intel.  Too bad Intel pays everybody to not sell many of them.  

One thing you Intel fanboys need to understand is if AMD's APUs were half as bad as you all think they are, then why as Intel been copying the idea for the last three years?!


----------



## ur6beersaway (Jun 29, 2013)

bigbrave said:


> I'm not sure why AMD released Richland as Kaveri will be released later this year.  Richland is a refresh of Trinity with better graphics (like they needed them).  Kaveri will be the true replacement for Trinity.
> 
> For those of you who (who are Intel fanboys) need to understand, AMD's APUs are faster and much better than the i3s can dream of being.
> 
> ...



FM-2+ socket,(Kiveri), so in a FM-2 board we see no gain? Iv'e about had it. Haswell wins.


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2013)

ur6beersaway said:


> FM-2+ socket,(Kiveri), so in a FM-2 board we see no gain? Iv'e about had it. Haswell wins.



Thing is, they're not really competing to begin with. I got a 5800K a few days ago and I love it. Completely different beast (for the lack of a better term) than Ivy Bridge/Haswell.


----------



## ur6beersaway (Jun 29, 2013)

erocker said:


> Thing is, they're not really competing to begin with. I got a 5800K a few days ago and I love it. Completely different beast (for the lack of a better term) than Ivy Bridge/Haswell.



Released the same day as haswell :AMD A10-6800K Richland 4.1GHz Socket FM2 100W Quad...


----------



## bigbrave (Jun 29, 2013)

Why did you post a link to newegg for the A10?  What's the purpose?  

I think you're closer than 6 beers from being a dumb drunk if you think Haswell is in the same class as AMD's APUs.  Why compare apples to oranges?  Although AMD is a better deal for most people.  In fact, unless you just want an awesome fast GAMING system, AMD is the best way to go.  However, you Intel fanboys are going to be disappointed because Intel won't build processors that you can overclock very well any more.  


SteamRoller will bring a lot of enthusiasts back due to it's high IPC and over clock ability.  Also, it's redesigned by Jim Keller who led AMD past Intel back in 2003.  He left Apple last August and returned to AMD where he belongs.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2013)

bigbrave said:


> Why did you post a link to newegg for the A10?  What's the purpose?
> 
> I think you're closer than 6 beers from being a dumb drunk if you think Haswell is in the same class as AMD's APUs.  Why compare apples to oranges?  Although AMD is a better deal for most people.  In fact, unless you just want an awesome fast GAMING system, AMD is the best way to go.  However, you Intel fanboys are going to be disappointed because Intel won't build processors that you can overclock very well any more.
> 
> ...



Steamroller was designed well before Jim Keller came back. The same line was fed before bulldozer and piledriver came out neither was able to perform.


----------



## bigbrave (Jun 30, 2013)

True, SteamRoller was already designed, but Jim made changes to the design as soon as he got back to AMD.  That's why it was delayed so the changes could be made. 

BullDozer IS a good processor.  Try reading the above link and having an open mind doing it.  More gamers chose the BullDozer FX 8150 over the Sandy Bridge Core i7 2700k.


----------

